# Which is the most arrogant of types?



## HannibalLecter

I'll vote for INTJ.


----------



## Abstract Essence

ENTJ all the way. Using that constructive arrogance to move the world into tomorrow!


----------



## Scruffy

Most NTs who are into the MBTI typing, get really arrogant.

The naturally arrogant ones, who are not into the typing system, in my mind are: ESTJ, ENTJ, INTJ, ISTP, and ENTP. A lot of the more introverted Ns are not super likey to be arrogant, because they are a minority and do not fit a norm. A few assume there's something wrong with them.


As for feeling types, the most arrogant I've seen are ENFJs. My best friend is a good example of this, he's quite arrogant and uses a self-defeating facade.


----------



## G0dzuki

I'm going to say INTJ, especially when they are unhealthy INTJ.


----------



## krwheel

Hahaha there is definitely a theme with the NTs


----------



## Molock

Unhealthy NT's? I guess the J could accentuate the arrogance in certain cases.


----------



## iDane

I'd have to say the unhealthy INTJ as well.


----------



## Immortal Beloved

Abstract Essence said:


> ENTJ all the way. Using that constructive arrogance to move the world into tomorrow!


Love what you said, Abstract! I also vote ENTJ!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

Come on Hannibal, why you have to set us up? LOL 

I am an INTJ...and I am not arrogant...though I HAVE met some arrogant INTJs...we are either really full of ourselves LOL ...or we are so hard on ourselves we are the complete opposite (or both). I am part of the latter extreme. I have a hard time answering this question because I have met arrogant people of all different personalities.


----------



## Immortal Beloved

It seems like we are tied between the INTJ's and the ENTJ's... for now... Hehe. :wink:


----------



## MensSuperMateriam

I'll say ENTJ's>>INTJ's. INTJ's have a lot of self-confidence, but as they're introverted, this self-confidence are not usually projected over others. They tend to ignore "those below them" instead of affirming their superiority.


----------



## hazzle92

ENTJ: they always think they're right :angry: and always want to argue just to show their opinions off. The ENTJ I know also makes a habit of criticising others.


----------



## Socrates

My cousin is an INTJ and he's the most arrogant person I know... :tongue:


----------



## Jonny0207

I voted for ENTJ's... though I don't know any INTJ's (except one, which is the quietest kid in school. Seriously, he doesn't even have a SINGLE friend. SINGLE friend. The weird thing is that he chooses it. Most people feel sorry to him and want to "help" him. I'm not because I know it's condesending. Anyhow, the only thing he does is science. He's a vvery very good studen but doesn't study. Well, he's been in my class since kindergarten, and I don't know him at all. That is all I can tell you. Anyways, I voted ENTJ's because they show their arrogance to the rest of the world.


----------



## OrangeAppled

Scruffy said:


> Most NTs who are into the MBTI typing, get really arrogant.
> 
> The naturally arrogant ones, who are not into the typing system, in my mind are: ESTJ, ENTJ, INTJ, ISTP, and ENTP. A lot of the more introverted Ns are not super likey to be arrogant, because they are a minority and do not fit a norm. A few assume there's something wrong with them.
> 
> As for feeling types, the most arrogant I've seen are ENFJs. My best friend is a good example of this, he's quite arrogant and uses a self-defeating facade.


Agree with this....I went with ENTP in the poll, but I find all NTs capable of arrogance (INTPs slightly less so), and of course some aren't arrogant at all. STs can certainly be arrogant also, but it comes off less know-it-ally, although just as dismissive and condescending.

And that's sooo true about ENFJs (but I still love you guys :wink, although I tend to see it the opposite: they have an arrogant facade to hide their insecurity which sometimes comes out as self-deprecating humor or a self-defeatist attitude. As for other Fs, you'll see their arrogance more in terms of a moral high horse, elitism and/or snobbery.


----------



## PorlockVisitor

I said ENTJ, not all ENTJs though


----------



## WickedQueen

Confident and arrogant are two different things. Arrogant means confident AND contemning others.

I believe that most Thinkers are naturally confident about themselves. Now, if you're a Thinker AND an Extrovert, you will naturally be super-confident about yourself. And sometimes, these could lead to arrogance.

But since Sensors are realistic people, I think an ESTJ/ESTP will be less arrogant than an ENTJ/ENTP.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

I see arrogance more as an insecure person deluding themselves that they are great. Confidence created by false reasons... which is why I don't see TJs as arrogant so much as TPs. I voted for ISTP. INTP is pretty high up there too. Extroverts are probably less arrogant... don't know why. Have just seen this pattern.

but if you mean confident, then yes. ENTJs or INTJs.


----------



## Puddinboots

I have three very good friends whom I adore, an INFJ, INTJ and an ENTP but I have to admit that my INFJ friend can come off a teeny bit prententious while riding on her sanctimonious high horse. My INTJ friend and I get along well, I appreciate her dead-pan, clever wit and I've never thought of her as arrogant but as someone who appreciates getting things done right the first time 'round and not wasting time. Finally, my ENTP buddy is a real blast, I can see where some may think he's arrogant but I can tell it's fun. I'm sure I have my moments when I may come across as strange but sorry INFJ's, you can be sweet but sometimes a little "high-tone", too. :blushed:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I thinktaht the most arrogant can be any type, although the TJ's seem to be the most vulnerable to this.

The ESTJ will try prove that hsi indoctrinated method is right and the best. This manifests as machismo and chauvanism, as plainyl evidenced by American Dad.

The ISTJ will try to prove that their encoded-belief is right. This becomes reactionism; radical conservatism, thus becomming the Tea Party.

The ENTJ will try to prove that they are right and that all others are foolhardy time wasters. These people become fascists and are like Joseph Stalins.

The INTJ will try to prove that their system is the best of all. Tbis manifests as snobbery, and can be close to unbearable.


----------



## InvisibleJim

Uhhuoo.

I ticked the INTJ box myself. :laughing:


----------



## Turututu

@ 3pnt1415:
I like how you went out of your way to try explain the misconception of INTJs being arrogant. 
(I wished to join in but, unfortunately, I have so much going on I can't afford to engage in a debate)

Personally, I cannot relate to being arrogant at all. I'm not sure if I speak for more INTJs when I say this, but from my point of view, arrogant is far from being the case (even if in the past people's opinion led me to consider the possibility of me actually being arrogant). However, I can understand why people would see me as arrogant:

1. I don't like hanging out with people, I prefer to be alone, doing something productive. Does this mean I think I'm better than them? Maybe I just like doing productive things more? (Ni+Te)

2. I will not greet you and ask you about your day if I don't really care. Does this mean I think I'm better than you? Maybe it just means I hate it when people ask me about my day, making me think they care, to then have me ramble when they're not even listening and I end up deciding that people should only ask if they really care? The same with other out-of-courtesy actions. (Ni+Te+*Fi*) 

3. Yes, I will say people do stupid things and get irritated. Does this automatically make me think I'm smarter than them and above them? Maybe I'm just frustrated by how their reckless actions negatively affect the course of events and can't help but notice that if one person's doing it, millions more are? (Ni+Te+Fi)

4. If you tell me I can't do something, you are denying my existence. I'm not sure if INTJs are the type that care the most about their goals, but I know goals are the most important thing to me. So yes, if you tell me I can't do it, I will surely bring up all my strengths and certainly give you the impression that I think I'm 'all that'. Well, maybe I do? And maybe at the same time I think everyone is and that everyone is capable of doing great things if they try? You'll never hear me telling you that you can't do something. I would point out a few things just to warn you, maybe, but I wouldn't tell you it's not possible for you to make it. So maybe if I talk like I'm all that is because someone has shaken my confidence and I need my confidence intact so I can take action toward my goals?

5. I will not care about your position, how popular you are, how rich you are, how good looking you are. I will not care about any of that. Does this mean I think I'm better than you? Perhaps it only means I don't think those things have a saying in how valuable you are. And yes, if you think those things make you important, then, I'm sorry, but no, not to me. (Ni and Fi here mainly)

6. No, I will not buy that fancy car and no, I will not wear that expensive shirt. Say I think I'm above all that which you place importance in?  I'm sorry! But I just DON'T SEE THE POINT!!! (Ni+Te)

7. So maybe you heard me talk with pride about my greatest achievements. I'm sure you can think that makes me arrogant. But do I think you're arrogant when you speak about the new friends you made or your new born baby or the great time you had last week on that trip? If I don't think you're arrogant because you share with me the things you care about, then why should you think I'm arrogant when I share with you the things I care about? :sad: (I just write them in a journal now, thank you, I'm sure nobody would enjoy listening to them, anyway.) (Ni+Te+Fi </3)

8. We don't share the same opinion and, while you're still willing to keep arguing, I decide to back away and leave you with your opinion. Of course, you could call me arrogant and stubborn for not wanting to explain things to you, but, sadly, I can't help it. Whatever opinion I have is usually composed by hundreds of different seemingly unrelated facts and reasoning collected throughout my life. It may be wrong, but it may be right. And unless you're lucky enough to hit right where the flaw in my logic is or where there's something I missed, you will not make me change my mind. Don't worry, though, chances are you made me question myself so I will go out of my way and research more about the topic to see who was right. I would never want to believe what I want to believe as I care about finding truth more than about being right. (Ni+Te)

I could go on rambling... but I'm not even sure if this is going to make any difference other than getting it off my chest. I apologize for venting if it offends anyone or if it puts the 'serious' INTJs in shame for the amount of Fi splattered all over. :crazy: But I hope this will bring some perspective as to why we seem so arrogant.

All this being said, I agree unhealthy INTJs, AS WELL AS ANY OTHER UNHEALTHY TYPE, can be arrogant. Arrogance, after all, is rooted in low self-esteem (this can be argued, but it's the conclusion I've reached after my own experiences, observation, research and analysis).

However, it would seem that just like people would assume INTJs are arrogant because of this or that, anyone could assume other types are arrogant because of this or that (the subjectivity, nooo!). I used to think a lot of people were arrogant because of the importance they tend place on status, popularity, possessions and/or looks, now I understand it's simply that different people care about different things and have their own reasons to. 

In the end, and in my HUMBLE opinion tongue, it would seem like those appearing to be arrogant are either: a) Simply being confident and/or proud about what they have or what they've done, b) It is not their preference to see importance in what you would expect them to, or c) They're suffering from a need to boost their ego because else they'd feel pathetic.

OHO. And despite how taxing my confidence is, making everyone think I think I'm all that, I will not trade it away. Why? Because confidence is infinitely necessary to the INTJ nature. How else are we going to take action toward carrying out our insanely extravagant plans if not with a massive amount of confidence? 

Completely off topic: Please send me some gold!


----------



## beth x

Mostly I wouldn't say the INTJs here are arrogant. To say they overbear or exaggerate their own self worth is a little different to being self confident. Meh.


----------



## ZC Carbon

Arrogance is an individual thing. As for which type has the most individuals that are arrogant, that is going to change from location to location. In the MBTI Internet community, I have seen ENTJs, ISTPs, INTPs, INFPs, and INTJs as more arrogant than the rest.


----------



## azrinsani

Hehe, I ticked ENTJs as well

Though I've seen a lot of mature ENTJs which have developed into strong personal character. They learned from their hard childhood life where they failed to fit in at first.

Then again, we also have those Stuck up ENTJs which were born with a silver spoon, manipulative and always up in the clouds. They needs to listen more and judge people less!


----------



## simulatedworld

To people who said INTJ: Why that over ENTJ?


----------



## Humaning

The type that doesnt know themselves


----------



## Aßbiscuits

*I'm insulted. I'm not arrogant!

I'm too good for that kind of behaviour and anyone who acts like that is inferior to me. *


----------



## zerogravity

INTJ.. I know I can be ~really~ arrogant a lot of times :tongue:
But mehh people missunderstood me too often so I got tired and ended up being arrogant in their eyes even when I'm not trying to =_=


----------



## tskim

ESTJ, no doubt about it. :crazy:


----------



## Knives

tskim said:


> ESTJ, no doubt about it. :crazy:


I'd be arrogant too if I had an avatar as cute as yours. 

Oh wai...:wink:


----------



## azrinsani

Nahh... ESTJs aren't arrogant. ESTJs are normallly careful to speak what they say. They know what to say the right thing at the right time. This has something to do with Si I think.


----------



## Knives

azrinsani said:


> Nahh... ESTJs aren't arrogant. ESTJs are normallly careful to speak what they say. They know what to say the right thing at the right time. This has something to do with Si I think.


Te is Te is Te. 

The ESTJs I know are easily considered the most arrogant, and some of the most knowledgeable, people around.


----------



## azrinsani

I thought knowledge was a P kind of thing... Js are more action oriented i.e. more work less reading


----------



## tskim

azrinsani said:


> Nahh... ESTJs aren't arrogant. ESTJs are normallly careful to speak what they say. They know what to say the right thing at the right time. This has something to do with Si I think.


not really. It actually depends on the ESTJ but generally, they're very self confident and arrogant. Some ESTJs are careful with what they say and know their place and some dont. My Se is much more used than my Si, which has nothing to do with an ESTJ being arrogant.


----------



## WildWinds

Any NT that has let the title "intellectual" for temperament get to their head.


----------



## TeeKwug

azrinsani said:


> Hehe, I ticked ENTJs as well
> 
> Though I've seen a lot of mature ENTJs which have developed into strong personal character. They learned from their hard childhood life where they failed to fit in at first.
> 
> Then again, we also have those Stuck up ENTJs which were born with a silver spoon, manipulative and always up in the clouds. They needs to listen more and judge people less!


Im going to be honest. I have not read through this thread, and thus have not read your post which I am quoting. I just wanted to tell you that you win at life for the cat stevens avatar. 

Anyways, my opinion on the topic at hand: I probably would have posed the question as "which type is more likely to be arrogant" Even then, I dont see the merit in making such generalizations. Being a healthy person psychlogically is a more important factor anyways.


----------



## bionic

I voted ENTP.

xNTJs are just misunderstood by outsiders. We are confident in our abilities. If anything, that should be a positive and not a negative.


----------



## Knives

azrinsani said:


> I thought knowledge was a P kind of thing... Js are more action oriented i.e. more work less reading


I disagree. I think knowledge is an intelligence thing, which cannot be measured by MBTI. How you handle/process/the depths to which you pursue that knowledge is where MBTI can be applied.


----------



## azrinsani

Agreed,

Though, from My experience at work (I'm an engineer).... Ps especially ENTPs and INTPs tend to be the most resourceful.
They'll have a messy workplace but they definitely know a lot of things


----------



## WildWinds

J/P only tells you what the type's dominant function is. Extrovert J's use their judging function (Thinking or Feeling), Extrovert P's use their perceiving function (Intuition or Sensing). For introvert types, its flipped because their functions are introverted and are processed inwards first...Their auxiliary function is the one that is extroverted, so it might be what you see first, but its not what they use first. Introvert J will use Thinking or Feeling as the dominant function and introvert P's will use Intuition or Sensing. 

You have to be careful what information you draw by looking at the letter by itself....Its more of a result of dominant function.


----------



## azrinsani

TeeKwug said:


> Im going to be honest. I have not read through this thread, and thus have not read your post which I am quoting. I just wanted to tell you that you win at life for the cat stevens avatar.


Haha, thanks (I'm not sure whether what you're saying is a complement or not). And how'd you know this is cat stevens?

Well, I was actually looking for a wise figure as an avatar. We've always defined wise as :-
- Someone with a long beard (like a wizard or sage or something)
- Someone wearing spectacles
- Someone who looks like he's thinking with a pondering body language

So I know muslims have long beard so I googled it and found Cat stevens. BTW his name is Yusuf Islam now.


----------



## MensSuperMateriam

WildWinds said:


> J/P only tells you what the type's dominant function is. Extrovert J's use their judging function (Thinking or Feeling), Extrovert P's use their perceiving function (Intuition or Sensing). For introvert types, its flipped because their functions are introverted and are processed inwards first...Their auxiliary function is the one that is extroverted, so it might be what you see first, but its not what they use first. Introvert J will use Thinking or Feeling as the dominant function and introvert P's will use Intuition or Sensing.
> 
> You have to be careful what information you draw by looking at the letter by itself....Its more of a result of dominant function.


This is not correct. J/P does not point which is the dominant function, it points which is the first EXTROVERTED function.

I'm an INTP, and I'm a P despite of my dom function being Ti. I'm a P because my first extroverted function is Ne, a perception (Ti>Ne>Si>Fe).
INTJ's, Ni>Te>Fi>Se are J's because of Te as the first extroverted function, and it's not dom but aux.


----------



## Crystall

ENTJ for sure.


----------



## talemin

didn't vote: xNTJ (generalization warning) at the same level for me. 
Arrogance is not only when you pour it over people (ENTJ); perhaps being absolutely confident, at the point that you _don't care_ to show others, is even more arrogant in itself XD.


----------



## dagnytaggart

INTJ INTJ INTJ INTJ INTJ.

Going by the ones I know....they're POSSESSED with the notion that they're intellectually superior to others, and won't hesitate to say so. If I argue with an INTJ about something and bring up a point, citing a 3rd party, the INTJ automatically claims "the person is obviously a complete moron". Especially if the point seems outlandish or butts heads with his own point.

It gets ridiculous/amusing when they're quick to slap on a "moron" label to my source only for me to later prove that this source was correct and hence so was my argument.

I suppose I should be flattered that my INTJ stepfather and friend both told me that I'm their intellectual equals and that "we're" a rare breed of non-stupid humans. I suppose that's their idea of a compliment. :laughing: And I suppose they DO have the right idea...


----------



## talemin

uh...THIS semms more having a superiority complex and snobism, not arrogance . But they could go abreast i think...


----------



## dagnytaggart

talemin said:


> uh...THIS semms more having a superiority complex and snobism, not arrogance . But they could go abreast i think...


Superiority Complex = "Eh! I'm better than everyone."
&
Arrogance = "Eh! I'm better than everyone."

"Eh! I'm better than everyone." = "Eh! I'm better than everyone."

Thus

Superiority Complex = Arrogance


----------



## HiRide

I have no idea what personality type the people around me are, but I do know that I am super arrogant. I have a superiority complex that can easily transform into a god complex and I can be narcissistic at times (purely selfish). I will also verbalize my opinion of you if you upset me. Feed my ego and I will do the same for you. Try to undermine me or negate my value and I will retaliate mercilessly because I lack experience with emotions and for some reason that type of blow to my ego is one I can't cope with well.

That being said, I don't generally reveal that arrogance in public. I am a go-getter and don't express self-doubt which can intimidate others and come off as arrogance, but for me arrogance is counterproductive and therefor should be kept under control. The only arrogance that I express comes with humor.


----------



## Lestroe

I voted INTJ.
This is, of course, based on personal experience. Hopefully I'm not as bad as I was in the past. :laughing:
I'm sure my friends would tell me otherwise.


----------



## Azriel

The polls seem to agree with my opinion that ENTP/ENTJ/INTJ are the most arrogant types. They all have very different flavors of arrogance though.

The two most arrogant people I have ever met were both ENTPs. Both very confident, very condescending and very proud of their social graces and the effortlessly perfect lives they presented themselves as having, when also combined with their intellect. I agree with a few other posters that have indicated that ENTP arrogance is often "just for fun," but I've seen it in the form of downright narcissism in very obnoxious quantities first hand twice.

Arrogant ENTJ? Yea met a few, they tend to be extremely bossy and controlling of others... when they're not around an INTJ. For example one of my good friends is an ENTJ and bosses all of his other friends and acquaintances around in a way truly befitting of a "field marshal," but holds a deep respect for me that I've never fully understood. I don't think he has ever even talked to me in the same tone of voice.

And INTJ? Well, I know all about that. I think it has a lot more to do with the way INTJ tend to be treated growing up in modern society that contributes to their arrogance, which seems a lot more like an elitism to me. It makes perfect sense. INTJ are almost always bullied endlessly through school, and of the three most arrogant types are the only introverted ones who tend to lack any real mechanism to defend themselves with, besides apathy, cold stares, elitism, and ultimately arrogance. Not to mention that INTJ often fancy themselves the most intelligent/capable to begin with, even before and after their usual period of early life seclusion/torment at the hands of their peers is over.


----------



## dagnytaggart

Azriel said:


> The two most arrogant people I have ever met were both ENTPs. Both very confident, very condescending and very proud of their social graces and the effortlessly perfect lives they presented themselves as having, when also combined with their intellect. I agree with a few other posters that have indicated that ENTP arrogance is often "just for fun," but I've seen it in the form of downright narcissism in very obnoxious quantities first hand twice.


I'm confident because I know what I'm doing and since the world is not populated with 6,000,000,000 Mommies and Daddies, I don't need anyone's permission to do something. 

Condescending because (1) people commonly exhibit stupidity and my Fe caters to that and (2) Ne. You begin to learn to explain things slowly and step-by-step to people, because if you try to explain something in the normal fast, whirlwind Ne way, you get a lot of "huh?"s. 

And proud because ... hey, why wouldn't I be? I'm not going to lay out all my problems to my friends. And not only that, it makes them think they have the upper hand - which knocks you down the totem pole.



Azriel said:


> And INTJ? Well, I know all about that. I think it has a lot more to do with the way INTJ tend to be treated growing up in modern society that contributes to their arrogance, which seems a lot more like an elitism to me. It makes perfect sense. INTJ are almost always bullied endlessly through school, and of the three most arrogant types are the only introverted ones who tend to lack any real mechanism to defend themselves with, besides apathy, cold stares, elitism, and ultimately arrogance. Not to mention that INTJ often fancy themselves the most intelligent/capable to begin with, even before and after their usual period of early life seclusion/torment at the hands of their peers is over.


Come to think of it, most of the INTJs I know (and I seem to attract them for some unknown reason - aren't they supposed to be a rare type?) had rather isolated/shitty childhoods. It could be that it's actually the reverse... I attract a lot of socially challenged people who happen to be INTJs. But I don't think that's it, because ALL of them have almost-disgusting superiority complexes and don't really bother with other people besides me.

Your problem is that you lack the Fe. In society, it's proper conduct to continuously self-doubt and artificially put others on a pedestal. And the artificiality is usually supposed to be obvious.


----------



## talemin

God said:


> Superiority Complex = "Eh! I'm better than everyone."
> &
> Arrogance = "Eh! I'm better than everyone."
> 
> "Eh! I'm better than everyone." = "Eh! I'm better than everyone."
> 
> Thus
> 
> Superiority Complex = Arrogance


WHAT? oO 
No Oo

Superiority Complex = "Eh! I'm better than everyone."
&
Arrogance = "Eh! I know this" / can do this / shall make it / won't fail it" _without any doubt ever_

(hint: and if this is not true and you can't, your arrogance falls into presumption) 

It's 'I can' and 'everyone' has absolutely nothing to do with it. oO


----------



## Lyssa

I'm an NT and I wouldn't consider myself arrogant.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

*It's a tie, great, both types I suspect I could be are in tie with each other.*


----------



## PulpFictionFan

I'm voting ENTJ. I am one of them so yeah I know how they can be... :dry:


----------



## azrinsani

Nice post guys

I have a question,

Who is the *least arrogant!*

I think it must:-
- I, Less talking hence less boasting
- S, talk practicality, less thinking above their heads
- F, obviously
- P, always try to fit in the society

So i vote *ISFP!*


----------



## Aßbiscuits

azrinsani said:


> Nice post guys
> 
> I have a question,
> 
> Who is the *least arrogant!*
> 
> I think it must:-
> - I, Less talking hence less boasting
> - S, talk practicality, less thinking above their heads
> - F, obviously
> - P, always try to fit in the society
> 
> So i vote *ISFP!*


*Wow, that was extremely inaccurate. 

I - Less talking? Have you ever spoken to an INFP?
S - When they talk practically they could be arrogant with their practical views. Less thinking above their heads? If that means what I think it means (they can't reach the areas of thinking that intuitives can) then that's also inaccurate. I'm sure they don't have limits because they're sensors.
F - How is it obvious? 
P - Always try to fit in the society? What? No, just no. And how does that make one less arrogant?
*


----------



## Black Rabbit

I was thinking about explaining how I'm an anomaly to the arrogant stereotype but then I just voted ENTJ.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Woooohhoooooo what do we get if we win?


----------



## dagnytaggart

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Woooohhoooooo what do we get if we win?


A 90-minute ego massage.


----------



## Nasmoe

ENTJ all the way.


----------



## Angel1412kaitou

XNTJ or ESTJ ?


----------



## s1ng4m3

Yeahhh, I'm an INTJ and chose..INTJ. Mostly because I have yet to have a relationship with someone more arrogant than I, except perhaps my brother, who is an ENTJ (I believe). Nonetheless, on the whole, I've got to go with INTJ. Just 'cause I'm not saying it to your face doesn't mean I'm not thinking it...


----------



## Aleksei

ENTJ -- bar none.

The most arrogant of individuals is ENFP though (me :crazy.


----------



## azrinsani

assbiscuits said:


> *Wow, that was extremely inaccurate.
> 
> I - Less talking? Have you ever spoken to an INFP?
> S - When they talk practically they could be arrogant with their practical views. Less thinking above their heads? If that means what I think it means (they can't reach the areas of thinking that intuitives can) then that's also inaccurate. I'm sure they don't have limits because they're sensors.
> F - How is it obvious?
> P - Always try to fit in the society? What? No, just no. And how does that make one less arrogant?
> *


Thanks for the reply,

I'm actually looking at arrogant as "boasting"
And It's all "tendency". I should have used the word tends to. Let me rephrase

I - Tends to talk less. Only talk when necessary. Hence tends to boast less
S - I think it's pretty obvious that intuitives talk more in a bigger context which some may perceive as boasting
F - Feelers will always be aware of the feeling of other persons. Hence tends not to be arrogant to protect the other persons feelings
P - Ok you're right maybe not ISFP. But P's in general tend to be more relaxed and laid back. They tend to be more open minded. You need to be closed minded to be arrogant


And one more thing ISFP is opposite to ENTJ.. which seems to be voted as most arrogant here:laughing:


----------



## Immemorial

INTJ. We're better than ALL of you.


----------



## Schadenfreude

I go with INTJ's.


----------



## Ming

Tsk, arrogant? Definitely ENFP. Arrogant enough to stick their noses into everyone's business, give you some advice genuinely, and then give you a back massage, whilst saying that your shoulders feel good. And then going off to someone else, leaving you and your poor soul (*cough* INTJ *cough*) behind.


----------



## Rogue Eagle

INTJ's and their god complexes


----------



## Knives

s1ng4m3 said:


> Yeahhh, I'm an INTJ and chose..INTJ. Mostly because I have yet to have a relationship with someone more arrogant than I, except perhaps my brother, who is an ENTJ (I believe). Nonetheless, on the whole, I've got to go with INTJ. Just 'cause I'm not saying it to your face doesn't mean I'm not thinking it...


Sure it does!

Think of it like this. Introverts are Frylock, Extroverts are Shake. Now, who is making an impact on the world with their arrogance? :wink:

This post was meant to offend everyone. On some level. Or to lighten the mood. Whatever you kids are calling it nowadays.


----------



## azrinsani

How come nobody voted for the dark lords (ISTJs)??


----------



## edge magic

I would like to disagree that on the INTJs. I know at least 2 in real life, and both are empathetic, show much altruism and care about otherpeople. I dont have a clue why same people thinks intj are jerks... Have never experienced that they are have been that arrogrant. One of them are my best friend are intj, and its maybe just I who seem to get along with intjs.


----------



## Librarylady

The stereotype is going to be either INTJ or ENTJ. However, there are exceptions. My INTJ friend is really not arrogant at all.


----------



## with water

INFPs


----------



## OutsideLookingIn391

I've seen a few in these forums. Lemme check for you..


----------



## Simpson17866

Voted "Most Arrogant:" ENTJ (78), INTJ (78)

Counter: Clarice Starling​
Voted "Least Arrogant:" ISFJ (0), ISFP (1)

Counter: Annie Wilkes​


----------



## bummer

I'm an INTJ but I don't consider myself arrogant...maybe in a couple years I could be. Personally I think there's always room for improvement no matter how perfect someone is. I rarely ever tell anyone good job, and I'm always pushing myself as hard as I can go.

I think the most arrogant personality is ENTP. I've met a lot and though they can be really funny and great to hang out with, they're also *real* assholes when it gets down to the nitty gritty. From what I've seen the only person they give a damn about is themselves, and they also generally seem to think pretty highly of themselves. 

But this is my opinion on all the obvious ENTPs I've met who may or may not have been unhealthy as hell and in therapy a few times. No offense I love you ENTPs, but god damn it's hard to be around you.


----------



## atamagasuita

Yeah entj. XD i actually don't wanna talk with the entj i know because he is full of himself.. And i really feel sorry for his infp wife.


----------



## Cat Brainz

Any type can have a ego given the right conditions and mindsets but I think ENTJ at least stereotypicaly. Dom Te gives them that air of control and confidence plus aux Ni means they will think in a "off way" for lack of a better word and with that showy tert Se they really can come across as arrogant even when they are not.


----------



## VinnieBob

there, i just tied the score
seems like XNTJ gets the popular vote once again:frustrating:


EDIT- i understand why XNTJ gets the popular vote
our hard drive is wired to gain/absorb as much knowledge as possible
we could care less about pop culture/fads
we do not value praise, what others think of us
ironically we are being judged by non judgers


----------



## VinnieBob

PulpFictionFan said:


> I'm voting ENTJ. I am one of them so yeah I know how they can be... :dry:


AHEM [coughs, points to INTJ label]


----------



## FDT

I get it, xNTJs are often pretty damn arrogant. But ExTPs can also be extremely arrogant. Though I suppose in the former case it comes across more as _true_ arrogance that gets under people's skins, whereas in the latter case it comes across more as bluster and can sometimes be softened with charisma and humor.


----------



## leictreon

Actually, I find ESTPs being as arrogant as xNTJs


----------



## Krayfish

Looking at types at their worst, I find high Te can come off as arrogant even when the person themselves is not arrogant. Unhealthy Te especially, as I've found in TJs and ENFPs can be super arrogant. However, I'll agree with @leictreon that ESxPs can be just as arrogant


----------



## leictreon

Krayfish said:


> Looking at types at their worst, I find high Te can come off as arrogant even when the person themselves is not arrogant. Unhealthy Te especially, as I've found in TJs and ENFPs can be super arrogant. However, I'll agree with @leictreon that ESxPs can be just as arrogant


Not surprisingly, ESFPs are just reversed INTJs.

(They tend to be arrogant too but are generally more chill than the ESTPs)


----------



## BearRun

I'd say ENTJ's are most arrogant. INTJ's follow on their heels. I wouldn't call ESFP's arrogant and I'm surprised anyone would think that. ESTP's and ENTP's, yeah I guess to a degree. It appears to be used more as social posturing/humor than truly believing their own bull. Where as NTJ's believe their own hype with alarming frequency. Not to say all ENTJ's are arrogant. Just that it happens most with them.


----------



## shameless

BearRun said:


> ESTP's and ENTP's, yeah I guess to a degree. It appears to be used more as social posturing/humor than truly believing their own bull.


Well I am biased, but I agree with this. 'We' think everyone is full of it (including ourselves).

Anyways posting to topic. I find unhealthy (prefacing unhealthy there) ExFPs to be extremely insufferable when they use aux Fi, Tert Te in whacko dom Se/Ne delivery. Talking about societies whacko SJWs tho. It can be far worse to deal with those sorts than an NTJ who at least can make sense out of their angle. 

I cannot believe no one mentioned the arrogance of what is most prevalently dealt with based on numbers which is ESxJ I mean a pack rat unhealthy extrovert with some fucked up aux Si can be pretty annoying and dogmatic to deal with as well.

I would personally rather deal with an unhealthy NTJ, STP, or NTP over what I just listed as far as arrogance goes.


----------



## Supreme_Overlord

I have to agree that xNTJs are probably the most arrogant on average. It doesn't seem uncommon for xNTPs and xSTxs to be arrogant as well, and I suppose that there are probably arrogant people of all types, but it seems most common for xNTJs to be arrogant.


----------



## abnormal

I suppose I disagree with popular opinion because, from what I've found, INTJs are not arrogant at all. 

True, they are confident in the areas they know to be their strengths, but they are also acutely (and likely, painfully) aware of their defects. I just think they choose to only broadcast their strengths – which may result in their appearing haughty – but it's not as if I blame them.. who wants make their own flaws known to the world? Equally, I've seen that INTJs very willingly admit when they have been proven wrong and will objectively listen to all perspectives on an issue, even those which oppose their own points of view..

My vote goes to ESTJ for this one. I've come to know a couple, and while they have other traits I highly regard, I don't consider their humility to be among them. From my experience at least, they will disregard any opinion contrary to their own, often considering "their" way (usually the pre-established/tried-and-true method) to be the only logical way to go about a task.. (Perhaps, however, this is because I have merely met a few unpalatable ESTJs.)


----------



## Taciterse

@abnormal In your view, are ENTJs generally more like INTJs or ESTJs with regard to arrogance/humility?


----------



## abnormal

With respect to the ENTJs I know, they are often reluctantly conscious of their shortcomings but avoid any confrontation with them unless absolutely necessary. I get the impression that they are constantly repressing emotions of inferiority or incompetence, leading them to assume (at least publicly) a more assertive, self-assured persona. I don't think this necessarily means that they don't realize their imperfections but that they will circumnavigate them whenever possible. So, in terms of the comparison I made between INTJs and ESTJs, I’d say ENTJs fall in the middle – but perhaps slightly closer to the ESTJ.
I am certain that ESTJs, too, recognize their flaws – obviously, nobody halfway intelligent can be completely ignorant of their faults. Yet the ENTJs I know are still somehow less rigid than the ESTJs I know… I think it stems from the differences in Ni and Si, with Ni being more willing to expand beyond itself and Si being more resolute and preferring to keep to what already is. However, I do realize it’s silly for me to declare that one type is «*the most arrogant, » as I am completely certain that I could find ENTJs who are more arrogant than ESTJs or INFPs more arrogant than both ESTJs and ENTJs.


----------



## Catwalk

abnormal said:


> I suppose I disagree with popular opinion because, from what I've found, INTJs are not arrogant at all.
> 
> True, they are confident in the areas they know to be their strengths, but they are also acutely (and likely, painfully) aware of their defects. I just think they choose to only broadcast their strengths – which may result in their appearing haughty – but it's not as if I blame them.. who wants make their own flaws known to the world? Equally, I've seen that INTJs very willingly admit when they have been proven wrong and will objectively listen to all perspectives on an issue, even those which oppose their own points of view..
> 
> My vote goes to ESTJ for this one. I've come to know a couple, and while they have other traits I highly regard, I don't consider their humility to be among them. From my experience at least, they will disregard any opinion contrary to their own, often considering "their" way (usually the pre-established/tried-and-true method) to be the only logical way to go about a task.. (Perhaps, however, this is because I have merely met a few unpalatable ESTJs.)



;nod; :cooler: I will say; offline I haven't interest in grandeur (i.e., intellectually/mentally) -- especially among _the foreign_ [strangers].


----------



## Allonsy

abnormal said:


> I suppose I disagree with popular opinion because, from what I've found, INTJs are not arrogant at all.
> 
> True, they are confident in the areas they know to be their strengths, but they are also acutely (and likely, painfully) aware of their defects. I just think they choose to only broadcast their strengths – which may result in their appearing haughty – but it's not as if I blame them.. who wants make their own flaws known to the world? Equally, I've seen that INTJs very willingly admit when they have been proven wrong and will objectively listen to all perspectives on an issue, even those which oppose their own points of view..
> 
> My vote goes to ESTJ for this one. I've come to know a couple, and while they have other traits I highly regard, I don't consider their humility to be among them. From my experience at least, they will disregard any opinion contrary to their own, often considering "their" way (usually the pre-established/tried-and-true method) to be the only logical way to go about a task.. (Perhaps, however, this is because I have merely met a few unpalatable ESTJs.)


Same. Almost all people i see who are typed as INTJ are very knowledgeable and humble.


----------



## heymoon

I voted ENTP, just because that's who I have experience with. I have an ENTP relative who always acts like they're smarter than everyone else in the room ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## OHtheNovelty

I voted ESTJ. They may be arrogant but I don't particularly see that as a major flaw. A flaw, but not a big one to me.

I also find it funny that no one voted for ISFJ (watch how the minute I write that, someone will vote ISFJ just because).


----------



## OHtheNovelty

Tbh, I've met in real life almost every single MBTI type (excluding INFP, INFJ and ENFP) and everyone of them displayed some sort of arrogance. I mean, everyone thinks their ways are better than others (even me, no matter how much I try to give a listening ear). So I guess the most arrogant, to me, would be someone who wouldn't even consider themselves arrogant. The idea of being arrogant would go over their heads, and would also blame others for arrogance. Sure some have supriority complexes, but if they have the proof to back up how great they are, then they win bragging rights


----------



## Handsome Jack

Any high Ti type. It's important to note that *unlikeable =/= arrogant.*

Te is surprisingly flexible and will yield to objective data. The reason people have an issue with this cognitive function is because they can't beat Te at its own game. Te references objective standards to justify why it feels it is most qualified for a task. For example, if we were choosing a captain of a basketball team and Kobe Bryant (Objective data: 5x NBA Champion, 2x NBA MVP, 18x NBA All-Star) stepped up most Te users would fall into line. The problem is that when other people disagree with a Te user and can't produce their own empirical evidence the Te user will not yield. 

ar·ro·gant
ˈerəɡənt/
adjective
having or revealing an *exaggerated *sense of one's own importance or abilities.

If one has empirical evidence to support one's assertions-- I don't consider this arrogant-- I consider it Te fact. If I have $50,000 and you have $1 million then you are, in fact, richer than me. If we're in the same company and you're a Senior Manager at the age of 20 and I'm a Manager at the age of 30 then you are, in fact, more successful than me in your career. This is not a boast-- but a fact-- and a healthy high Te user will acknowledge and accept this information. Elon Musk (xNTJ) repeating that he's rich is equivalent to me repeating that I'm Asian with black hair. It's fact.

In contrast, Ti users will debate in circles using internal logical frameworks and claim superiority without any objective standards to reference. Think of an unemployed basement dweller without a career who wants to lecture accomplished businessmen on economic policy, think of a morbidly obese person who wants to lecture others on health and fitness, and think of the smart ass class clown who argues in circles to flaunt their intelligence but fails all their classes and can't succeed in life due to a poor work ethic and a poor attention span. Their logic and words may be sound but their actions and lack of results diminishes the weight of their words which results in their argument that they're 'better' or 'best' being poorly supported.

Ti users are more likely to justify their superiority in their minds but can't reference with data and evidence why we should believe them and why we should accept this to be true. Best case scenario-- you're a hypocrite. Worst case scenario-- you're a liar. 

I find this to be more arrogant.


----------



## Freya Violet

From what I've personally seen, mostly ExTJs, xSTPs, xNFPs, and INTPs.

All types seem to have a degree of showing arrogance to an extent. Who knows, maybe it depends on our perspective too, maybe there might be a bias that we're not aware of. But @OHtheNovelty has a good point too. In the end, I agree; to me the most arrogant, would be someone who wouldn't even consider themselves arrogant and that idea of being arrogant would go over their heads.


----------



## Personality Profiles

I honestly think any type has the potential to be arrogant in some way, especially T types. That said, the ones who are most likely to outwardly come across as arrogant are _probably_ ExTx types, while the ones who are most likely to come across as snooty elitists are INTx types.


----------



## BiggyBigOne

Totally ENTPs.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Red Panda said:


> I feel like very type has the potential to be arrogant and piss off different types. The most arrogant people I've known were ESTP, ENTP, a couple INTJs, INFJs


*gasps**look of shock*** Why I never....Arrogant? *adjusts bent halo found behind the couch** Sad... sad ...day...this perception is apparently grotesquely misconstrued! INTJs definitely supersede in this situation


----------



## Katie Tran

NTs are the most pretentious I've ever seen. 

I don't mind arrogance as long as they got something solid to back it up.


----------



## Stevester

Arrogant is a very wide term.

I know all TP types have the natural tendency to be cocky and over-confident, not sure if that qualifies as arrogance. You'd be hard pressed to find a Te-Dom who admits they made a mistake. I guess that qualifies as arrogance too. And some IxTJs can be quite morally righteous too on the count of tertiary Fi. 

So all in all......T types in general? F types can be stubborn as mules, but it rarely comes in the form of arrogance.


----------



## Red Panda

ENIGMA15 said:


> *gasps**look of shock*** Why I never....Arrogant? *adjusts bent halo found behind the couch** Sad... sad ...day...this perception is apparently grotesquely misconstrued! INTJs definitely supersede in this situation


hahah
the ESTP I have in mind was still very young when she behaved that way, so maybe there's hope xDD


----------



## Red Panda

Stevester said:


> Arrogant is a very wide term.
> 
> I know all TP types have the natural tendency to be cocky and over-confident, not sure if that qualifies as arrogance. You'd be hard pressed to find a Te-Dom who admits they made a mistake. I guess that qualifies as arrogance too. And some IxTJs can be quite morally righteous too on the count of tertiary Fi.
> 
> So all in all......T types in general? F types can be stubborn as mules, but it rarely comes in the form of arrogance.


that makes some sense
perhaps us F types get so easily in bad situations due to our decision making that we learn to not be full of ourselves xD
ofc that's a huge generalization so may not even be useful 

then again there are F types who can get arrogant especially in social settings, i mean like bully types and such who want to control their image
im kinda brainstorming at this point


----------



## Reila

One of the most arrogant persons I know is an INFP, of all types, so I second the statement that every type can be arrogant.


----------



## knifey

Last time we had a lecture on a specific topic the INTJ goes... before we start, I want the lecturers credentials so I know weather it's worth my time listening to him.

an INTP would never do this... so to anybody who voted INTP, you need to meet more INTJ's.

edit: I'm not saying an INTP wouldn't like their credentials, I'm just saying they wouldn't insist on them, and hold up a bunch of people and waste everybodies time... to make sure their time doesn't get wasted.


----------



## nam

Where is vinniebob? This thread needs the xxxx type answer.


----------



## Red Panda

knifey said:


> Last time we had a lecture on a specific topic the INTJ goes... before we start, I want the lecturers credentials so I know weather it's worth my time listening to him.
> 
> an INTP would never do this... so to anybody who voted INTP, you need to meet more INTJ's.
> 
> edit: I'm not saying an INTP wouldn't like their credentials, I'm just saying they wouldn't insist on them, and hold up a bunch of people and waste everybodies time... to make sure their time doesn't get wasted.


:laughin:

are you sure he was an INTJ tho, I could see INTJs do that but not before some Te dom


----------



## knifey

Red Panda said:


> :laughin:
> 
> are you sure he was an INTJ tho, I could see INTJs do that but not before some Te dom


lol I'm not actually SURE sure, he just had that vibe, Like professor snape took ritilin. Very school teachery... definitely introvert. Definitely never done anything physical... but at the same time the kind of person to say games are a waste of time. But at the same time I could imagine him being the Dungeon Master in a 9 hour game of D&D. He seemed to quietly seeth, not commenting, ignoring people who talked during the video because people who talk in videos ARE SCUM... but yeah I don't know, it just fits with INTJ in my experience but it was only one night.

I've never been forced to interact with INTJ's, unless I've also been forced to act like they are my superior (work under them). So weirdly I had never been in that position before. He didn't get the credentials btw, and was forced to watch it anyway and was quiet. Said he would not come back to the group if we watched more videos in that series, as he wasn't getting anything out of it (aka it was beneath him).

He did not offer information, only produced scathing opinions when asked (probably nicer than I'm making out... I'm just good at reading between the lines). My friend is an ISTJ and so is my brother, so I know it wasn't that aloof condescending assholeness... it was different. Much closer to the darkside of the force. I can't think of anything other than INTJ it could be. The emporer sitting on the other side of him saying "goood... goood... let the hate flow through you" wouldn't have been out of place.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Red Panda said:


> hahah
> the ESTP I have in mind was still very young when she behaved that way, so maybe there's hope xDD


Maybe : ) I think the way I say things sometimes comes of as arrogance when it is the last thing intended. *shrugs* I think that can be with any type though. It is very hard to discern someone's tone sometimes through typing verses in person or if you know them in RL.


----------



## armrunner

I voted for ENTP  just from personal experience though!


----------



## knifey

armrunner said:


> I voted for ENTP  just from personal experience though!


I can see how ENTP's give off that impression. But they aren't particularly arrogant at all. They don't actually believe they know everything they seem to. They challenge things to learn, they will take up any side of any argument when they do it. They like to argue... it's nothing to do with arrogance. Though I can definitely see how it would come across that way.


----------



## Red Panda

knifey said:


> lol I'm not actually SURE sure, he just had that vibe, Like professor snape took ritilin. Very school teachery... definitely introvert. Definitely never done anything physical... but at the same time the kind of person to say games are a waste of time. But at the same time I could imagine him being the Dungeon Master in a 9 hour game of D&D. He seemed to quietly seeth, not commenting, ignoring people who talked during the video because people who talk in videos ARE SCUM... but yeah I don't know, it just fits with INTJ in my experience but it was only one night.
> 
> I've never been forced to interact with INTJ's, unless I've also been forced to act like they are my superior (work under them). So weirdly I had never been in that position before. He didn't get the credentials btw, and was forced to watch it anyway and was quiet. Said he would not come back to the group if we watched more videos in that series, as he wasn't getting anything out of it (aka it was beneath him).
> 
> He did not offer information, only produced scathing opinions when asked (probably nicer than I'm making out... I'm just good at reading between the lines). My friend is an ISTJ and so is my brother, so I know it wasn't that aloof condescending assholeness... it was different. Much closer to the darkside of the force. I can't think of anything other than INTJ it could be. The emporer sitting on the other side of him saying "goood... goood... let the hate flow through you" wouldn't have been out of place.


what a loony xD


----------



## knifey

Red Panda said:


> what a loony xD


hey... I'm here for comic effect, be nice to me or I won't be here to laugh at anymore


----------



## Red Panda

knifey said:


> hey... I'm here for comic effect, be nice to me or I won't be here to laugh at anymore


haha I meant the INTJ xD


----------



## knifey

Red Panda said:


> haha I meant the INTJ xD


lol... yeahhhhhhhh right. you better have xD


----------



## ai.tran.75

Base on real life and online interaction- intps (they are among the most brightest people I've ever encounter and dumbest - well I haven't seen a dumb intp Irl yet but on here intp vs intp debates are the most amusing to watch ) i prefer watching intp vs intp debates over any other type bc they just won't back down with their battle of wits 


Funny thing is the most humble, kind and shy type I've encounter is also intps ( online or off) 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## knifey

ai.tran.75 said:


> Base on real life and online interaction- intps (they are among the most brightest people I've ever encounter and dumbest - well I haven't seen a dumb intp Irl yet but on here intp vs intp debates are the most amusing to watch ) i prefer watching intp vs intp debates over any other type bc they just won't back down with their battle of wits
> 
> 
> Funny thing is the most humble, kind and shy type I've encounter is also intps ( online or off)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


yes we're an amazing conundrum. you're an INFJ, unless you don't mind sending "sent with Tapatalk" messages in your comments. Then you're an INFP, but I'm assuming you don't know how to turn it off, so INFJ.


----------

